# Avena: Bodyfitness 2012



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

So I have decided to start a fresh journal of my 14 week prep leading to the UKBFF South Coast show. As the title says I'm going to enter the Bodyfitness class and hope that it is not going to be my last show 

I was going to compete last year but had to pull out because of some health concerns. Which turned out to be just that - concerns - but at least I played it safe.

Good thing is I had more time to work on my weaknesses and I have reached a full year of training under my belt ( congratulations, finally!)

Here's a pic of me before all this pumping iron business began. Little bit more than a year ago that is...



And a couple of pics I took today ( it was a bit dark, will try better next time).



This is basically my starting point for the show, next I'm going to outline my prep details.

Cheers for reading guys! :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

first in X

WOW you have already made such massive progress, i will look forward to seeing how you go from where you are now to where your going to get too...

brilliant stuff , good luck X


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Amazing legs Avena :turned:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Good luck Avena! Amazing stuff 

This will be a great journal i'm sure x x


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Great work in a year Avena, keep it up


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

*My diet/exercise plans*

I have made my contest prep as a 13 + 1 week schedule, which means I'm aiming for all the fat loss in 13 weeks leaving last week before contest to scale it back and do all the specific adjustments.

I started out 6 days ago:

130.8lbs, 18-19% bodyfat, at 5.3" tall ( or should i say short?)

Now, after 6 days:

126.8 lbs ( - 4 lbs)

It is quite a steep weight loss so my cheat day today is well deserved and hopefully will fill me out. I can see the weight loss in the mirror and that makes me quite happy. Mirror is my best friend and nearly only way I'm judging my progress... or lack of it. I will try and take bodyfat measurements time to time but not as a true reflection of my bodyfat content but just to see if the numbers are going down. MIRROR all the way for me!

Here is my exact plan for the first weeks. As you can see, there's no need to outright starve oneself to get the results. I'm still eating good amount of oats, berries, rice, beans so carbs ain't my enemies either.

I'm counting calories, making sure most of the kcals in my diet come from lean protein and,as long as I'm progressing my A.M. cardio, steady fat loss should happen (pray for that)



If i don't like how something is going, I'll adjust the plan accordigly. This week went swimmingly, let's see what the next will bring! :rockon:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice sensible tapering of diet, good trusting of the mirror (bb'ing being a visual sport afterall)... you sound very organised and my money is on this being a total success. Awesome one year change btw too - impressed


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Good luck. Fantastic transformation so far.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Have been trying to upload my plan - this micro version is the best I came up with, readable with an effort


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Good luck Avena! Amazing stuff
> 
> This will be a great journal i'm sure x x





expletive said:


> Great work in a year Avena, keep it up





Dtlv74 said:


> Nice sensible tapering of diet, good trusting of the mirror (bb'ing being a visual sport afterall)... you sound very organised and my money is on this being a total success. Awesome one year change btw too - impressed





NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Good luck. Fantastic transformation so far.


Thank you all for the amazing support! I have quite a few things stacked aginst me at the moment so the encouragement helps along big time!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

good luck. the change already is incredible! well done!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Holy crap !

Thats one hell of a transformation, well done...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good stuff avena , i have 1 thing to add though ... upper middle chest development , if you could bring this section up to the standard of the rest of you my money is on you being the one to beat in future shows , as for you as a whole very impressive .

well done so far :thumbup1:


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Amazing progress! Good luck!


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

Avena said:


> So I have decided to start a fresh journal of my 14 week prep leading to the UKBFF South Coast show. As the title says I'm going to enter the Bodyfitness class and hope that it is not going to be my last show
> 
> I was going to compete last year but had to pull out because of some health concerns. Which turned out to be just that - concerns - but at least I played it safe.
> 
> ...


Good luck!!! Hope to see you there :thumb:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Good luck hun! :thumb:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

ewen said:


> good stuff avena , i have 1 thing to add though ... upper middle chest development , if you could bring this section up to the standard of the rest of you my money is on you being the one to beat in future shows , as for you as a whole very impressive .
> 
> well done so far :thumbup1:


I will loose the fat covering my chest (aka boobs) and we'll see if there's anything underneath :laugh:

But I do hate chest training days so probably could have tried harder


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Great progress. You have very asthetic shape, nice long muscles, I hope you do great, sure you will.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

As it is, trained chest and biceps today. Good session, but I know i could have done more... Private life is in a right turmoil at the moment so mind just wasn't there. Lots of stress, appetite right down, I hope it won't cost me my hard earned muscle. I was looking forward to the cheat day, but ended up forcing some pitty food morsels down. Ehh..at least there's a way up from down here!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Best of luck Avena


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

hendrix said:


> Great progress. You have very asthetic shape, nice long muscles, I hope you do great, sure you will.


Thanks!

And your avi reminded me to brush my teeth :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Avena said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And your avi reminded me to brush my teeth :lol:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Looking great! Don't forget your rain hat before abs though...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

wow,you dont even look like same person from before pics,awesome change,i have a feeling your gnr make a big impact at the brits if you nail it,cant see it not happening tbh!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

ello there  nice one Avena, when did you say is your show?


----------



## ld14 (Jun 16, 2011)

Fair play. Well done!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Awesome progress, you look pretty mint to me.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitness said:


> ello there  nice one Avena, when did you say is your show?


Hey, Chick! Been missing you :bounce:

I just go with my gut feeling and say 29th of April is the show day :lol:

Just there are few versions regards the comp date out there, but 29th seems to be the most prevalent one...


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

awesome shape


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> Hey, Chick! Been missing you :bounce:
> 
> I just go with my gut feeling and say 29th of April is the show day :lol:
> 
> Just there are few versions regards the comp date out there, but 29th seems to be the most prevalent one...


ha good  got bikinis already? :whistling: :bounce: and i hope you train hard


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Amazing progress for just one year! you must have BB'ing genes  good luck


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

"Woke up" after sleepless night and found the effects of cortisol on the scales - another 1.8lbs off in less than 12h!

I was dreading that and it comes as no surprise as my heart was beating out of my chest and I was sweating all night. Here you go - all effects of DNP+T3+Clen in the heart-ache diet!

So I have lost 5.8 lbs in 7 days. Had to cancel my morning cardio sesh today and think of some ways to stay in an anabolic mode...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah you gotta love the dnp lol....i start my 3rd ever dnp run in 2 days.........training can be a little bit of a grind but northing torches off fat like the yellow dust lol.

Are you still a natty? How the fk you stay anabolic on that kind of weight loss is increadible..............i'd shed muscle like fk

You must have strong feelings about gear because a little var or a whiff of deca to preserve muscle whilst you diet would leave you looking mint in no time with zero sides or health issues


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Uriel said:


> yeah you gotta love the dnp lol....i start my 3rd ever dnp run in 2 days.........training can be a little bit of a grind but northing torches off fat like the yellow dust lol.
> 
> Are you still a natty? How the fk you stay anabolic on that kind of weight loss is increadible..............i'd shed muscle like fk
> 
> You must have strong feelings about gear because a little var or a whiff of deca to preserve muscle whilst you diet would leave you looking mint in no time with zero sides or health issues


You going to run a journal on DNP? I always find it an interesting read - real life suffering and so on.... 

Still a natty so am gutted about the weight falling off.

BF had a strong feelings about gear...guess it doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Avena said:


> You going to run a journal on DNP? I always find it an interesting read - real life suffering and so on....
> 
> Still a natty so am gutted about the weight falling off.
> 
> BF had a strong feelings about gear...guess it doesn't matter anymore.


I journaled my first dnp run in my old journal but it is deleted now.

There are plenty of Dnp experiences on here but i will obv be doing my own start/progress/completion and glycogen refill pics of my dnp diet so i can certainly shoot up a little mini journal...no problem

I started on 200mg ED, then 400 finishing on 600mg ED last time and shed 13lbf of fat in 14 days. I used 400mg EW of test as muscle protection and a little ephedrine for training stim.

I have told you before that i think your genetics are brill.

Your body shape is increadible and you are very lucky - tiny waiste great quads, wide high hip placement and good wide delts with good caps.....your training attitude and focus is top notch.....i honestly think you can go far.

sounds like the bf is out on his @rse..........there;s a lot of that about unfortunately.

anyway a little gear is worth considering - obv future children would be a concern and something you need to study


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Uriel said:


> I journaled my first dnp run in my old journal but it is deleted now.
> 
> There are plenty of Dnp experiences on here but i will obv be doing my own start/progress/completion and glycogen refill pics of my dnp diet so i can certainly shoot up a little mini journal...no problem


Good luck and have a good sweat - I'll be watching :thumbup1:

I was first approached by a bodybuilding pro when I was 16; he said i had a good shape/base to start from and he could prep me for the figure comp. I wasn't even considering doing THAT kind of thing (bodybuilding) and promptly changed the gyms to avoid him :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Avena said:


> and promptly changed the gyms to avoid him :lol:


 :lol: yeah my gym is pretty quiet actually:confused1:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

You look amazing, lots of hard work gone into getting that body! good luck with your prep :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Best of luck with this avena. Progress has been brilliant already. P


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Uriel said:


> :lol: yeah my gym is pretty quiet actually:confused1:


I bet all newbies go home to mum and go like: yeah, yeah nice gym..I mean it's fine...But there's that guy..He walks trough the door side ways you know. Well, I don't know, maybe I just stick to the power walking.. :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Avena said:


> I bet all newbies go home to mum and go like: yeah, yeah nice gym..I mean it's fine...But there's that guy..He walks trough the door side ways you know. Well, I don't know, maybe I just stick to the power walking.. :lol:


:sad: unfortunately i will only be about 210lb after dnp...............about 10% bf though and then the real bodybuilding begins..........after 16 years at it with no break lol


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

wow. Some serious hard work and determination has been put in there. EFFORT girl !!!!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Uriel said:


> and then the real bodybuilding begins..........


I don't know what do you mean by it, but sounds impressive :laugh:

2012 is going to be a good one!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

On a side note - can't stand it when I see a numptie instructing/spotting a numptie. Just want to go and slap them with a dumbell.

Yesterday ended up teching squats to a couple of guys - I'm sure I saved one from broken knees, other from broken back. Plus added bonus of me demonstrating the form. When I intervened one of the guys already had dumped the bar once - nearly smashed his "spotter".

Can't understand why they don't do the homework and at least watch some good vids on YouTube ... :confused1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Avena you have a great starting point I fil to understand why you are using DnP when you look like you do at 13 weeks out? Just be aware that you do not come in to the show to ripped as a body fitness girl you could be marked down....

All the best with the prep


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Avena you have a great starting point I fil to understand why you are using DnP when you look like you do at 13 weeks out? Just be aware that you do not come in to the show to ripped as a body fitness girl you could be marked down....
> 
> All the best with the prep


hah, no DNP for me - weight falling off because of stress.

The most chemical stuff I have is some LIPO 6 fatburner. But that's still sealed and in the cupboard. Maybe will come out in a months time...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Avena said:


> - all effects of *DNP+T3+Clen *in the heart-ache diet!
> 
> So I have lost 5.8 lbs in 7 days. Had to cancel my morning cardio sesh today and think of some ways to stay in an anabolic mode...





Avena said:


> *hah, no DNP for m*e - weight falling off because of stress.
> 
> The most chemical stuff I have is some LIPO 6 fatburner. But that's still sealed and in the cupboard. Maybe will come out in a months time...


 :confused1:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

I just meant I'm feeling LIKE on those things :innocent:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Avena said:


> I just meant I'm feeling LIKE on those things :innocent:


chin up baby - his loss....use the venom in the gym and as hard as it is (every fuking time) - a few months has you chuckling at it...never seems that way at the time


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Avena said:


> hah, no DNP for me - weight falling off because of stress.
> 
> The most chemical stuff I have is some LIPO 6 fatburner. But that's still sealed and in the cupboard. Maybe will come out in a months time...


You sound like me, where stress=no appetite and (often unwanted) weight loss. Is funny how stress affects different people - for some it triggers overeating, for others the opposite!

Whatever, hope the thing that's causing you to feel stressed gets better - let it go if you can, life is too short!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Avena said:


> hah, no DNP for me - weight falling off because of stress.
> 
> The most chemical stuff I have is some LIPO 6 fatburner. But that's still sealed and in the cupboard. Maybe will come out in a months time...


Ah got ya......still 13 weeks is a long time to diet when you have a physique like yours at the beginning


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

good luck, loving the transformation must of been hard work fair play to you


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Ah got ya......still 13 weeks is a long time to diet when you have a physique like yours at the beginning


The idea was to aim for 1lbs a week, slow and steady...but then BOOM!! - 5.8 lbs mg: Will try and back off now for a bit.

Don't want to mess it up so will ask questions if I feel I am


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Afghan said:


> good luck, loving the transformation must of been hard work fair play to you


Very, very hard work, no missed gym sessions and lots of reps till failure wincing in pain :thumbup1:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> The idea was to aim for 1lbs a week, slow and steady...but then BOOM!! - 5.8 lbs mg: Will try and back off now for a bit.
> 
> Don't want to mess it up so will ask questions if I feel I am


5.8lb thats alot, whats your weight now and you train 7 days a week?


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

So I cancelled my morning cardio today. Still had to do some later in the day though. Since there's nobody anymore to drive me to the gym, got to walk. Been doing that for the past few days - an hour a day...

Had a quads session in the gym today. I'm not training for size anymore as I'm trying to balance out my physique. So recently my leg-workouts consist mainly of plyometrics and higher-rep movements. Normally I would train hamstrings at the same workout, but this week I separated them to allow me to focus more on glutes.

Today3- 4 sets, all till failure at about 20 reps)

Bulgarian split squats with 7.5kg dumbells

Smith machine front squats

Walking lunges with kettlebells

One-leg step ups

Leg extension with toes outwards

P.s.

There were two guys in the gym today talking out loud: I don't actually want to train legs that much. Yeah, I don't really like it, I wouldn't want to get massive. You know, those big thighs and all, not for me mate.

:stupid:

They were a right chicken-legs, them both


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitness said:


> 5.8lb thats alot, whats your weight now and you train 7 days a week?


I'm 125lbs at the moment. I have a day off gym once a week, but cardio is soon going to be every day..


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> So I cancelled my morning cardio today. Still had to do some later in the day though. Since there's nobody anymore to drive me to the gym, got to walk. Been doing that for the past few days - an hour a day...
> 
> Had a quads session in the gym today. I'm not training for size anymore as I'm trying to balance out my physique. So recently my leg-workouts consist mainly of plyometrics and higher-rep movements. Normally I would train hamstrings at the same workout, but this week I separated them to allow me to focus more on glutes.
> 
> ...


sounds good  love bulgarian split squats-legs killer


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> I'm 125lbs at the moment. I have a day off gym once a week, but cardio is soon going to be every day..


so thats not bad really. whats your aim?


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitness said:


> so thats not bad really. whats your aim?


As I haven't competed before, it is very difficult to aim for the numbers. Will have to go by the look. I think another 11-12lbs and I would be somewhere close to where i want to be.

What is your comp weight? looking cracking lean!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Avena said:


> As I haven't competed before, it is very difficult to aim for the numbers. Will have to go by the look. I think another 11-12lbs and I would be somewhere close to where i want to be.
> 
> What is your comp weight? looking cracking lean!


jeesuz if you peel up like ruta - UKM could be having a 1st and second this year


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Looking awesome Av

Good luck with this enjoyed the last journal alot and im sure this will be awesome aswell hun


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Uriel said:


> jeesuz if you peel up like ruta - UKM could be having a 1st and second this year


When things go to dieting, one must aim for the ruta ( even though it is humanly impossible)


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Looking awesome Av
> 
> Good luck with this enjoyed the last journal alot and im sure this will be awesome aswell hun


last time I looked in your journal you were having a bit of a down time - back to your best now, Rick?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> As I haven't competed before, it is very difficult to aim for the numbers. Will have to go by the look. I think another 11-12lbs and I would be somewhere close to where i want to be.
> 
> What is your comp weight? looking cracking lean!


thats true, youll find out when youll get to peak. i was 48kg (105lb) in first comps but was way to lean and best look had in bham comps, 52kg (115lb)


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitness said:


> thats true, youll find out when youll get to peak. i was 48kg (105lb) in first comps but was way to lean and best look had in bham comps, 52kg (115lb)


I would die before i would reach 105 lbs!!!

Taking in to account I'm an inch shorter than you are, 113lbs would be fine for me - just about what I'm aiming for :thumbup1:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Congratulations on coming so far already in such a short time. The difference between the pics on page 1 when considering the time inbetween is quite simply awesome. :thumb:

Hope your recent stresses do not continue to undermine your prep; you have a long time to go so hopefully you should be fine 

Very best wishes for the remainder of your prep.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> I would die before i would reach 105 lbs!!!
> 
> Taking in to account I'm an inch shorter than you are, 113lbs would be fine for me - just about what I'm aiming for :thumbup1:


well 105 bit too low, im thinking i need to add more on legs so probably 120lb for me, but i think numbers are good just to follow progress, dont need to focus too much on them, mirror will show


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitness said:


> well 105 bit too low, im thinking i need to add more on legs so probably 120lb for me, but i think numbers are good just to follow progress, dont need to focus too much on them, mirror will show


Too right,going by the mirror is the only sensible option - I mean nobody asks your bodyfat % on a stage. It rather looks right, or it doesn't. 

Did you get any feedback after your last show or are left at your own devices to decide what to work on?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> Too right,going by the mirror is the only sensible option - I mean nobody asks your bodyfat % on a stage. It rather looks right, or it doesn't.
> 
> Did you get any feedback after your last show or are left at your own devices to decide what to work on?


i used to use calliper to check bodyfat but it also not very accurate unless you very good at it 

thats the whole confusion about bodyfitness-you dont know what to expect from judges: one season they want you to be bit more muscular and other season they will go for the lighter look. i was told and also read comments on net that i was too light on muscle even with good conditioning and also need to work on my shoulders and legs. you always can ask judges after the show, they definitely would advise you, i never did this but i think after next show will do


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitness said:


> i used to use calliper to check bodyfat but it also not very accurate unless you very good at it
> 
> thats the whole confusion about bodyfitness-you dont know what to expect from judges: one season they want you to be bit more muscular and other season they will go for the lighter look. i was told and also read comments on net that i was too light on muscle even with good conditioning and also need to work on my shoulders and legs. you always can ask judges after the show, they definitely would advise you, i never did this but i think after next show will do


I think i know what to expect from the judges, going by the winners of the last years, the preferred look is..... taller blonde..



No chances for us then :lol:

Looking back I would have thought Louise would be recognised as too muscular for the class. Carly - flowing shape and girly. Maxine - just as one would imagine bodyfitness winner to be. Renata - stage presentation decided between the first two placings. Yeah, you never know...


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> I think i know what to expect from the judges, going by the winners of the last years, the preferred look is..... taller blonde..
> 
> View attachment 74177
> View attachment 74178
> ...


lol didnt even thought about it, blonde is always the winner, whats up with that? :lol: im not changing my hair colour :no: 

I like lighter look tho


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

bejesus what a transformation avena!! looking well you


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

herc said:


> bejesus what a transformation avena!! looking well you


Had not a clue I had all that muscle in me! :laugh:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitness said:


> lol didnt even thought about it, blonde is always the winner, whats up with that? :lol: im not changing my hair colour :no:
> 
> I like lighter look tho


I look AWFUL with blonde hair so i don't think any judge would appreciate that :lol:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Try blonde highlights =p might get u afew extra points :lol:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> I look AWFUL with blonde hair so i don't think any judge would appreciate that :lol:


hehe, you never know


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Just saw your pics. You look really great!. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> Try blonde highlights =p might get u afew extra points :lol:


I'll just show them that dark is sexy


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

...after all this weight loss I've been feeling ravenously hungry, thirsty and very tired. I guess my body wants to make up for all the energy loss. Decided to give in, as i was concerned about losing muscle mass and looked rather flat.

Did my AM cardio yesterday, ate more than usual, had a push-it-hard shoulders/triceps session, ate more than usual. I hope that gave some good results from the training sesh and energy levels today are back. So I can carry on with the plan as it was set out at the beginning.

I am 1.5lbs heavier this morning, but that is just the result of the carb-up and should go in a couple of days.

Feeling much more positive that I can make it to the comp! :bounce:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

It was snowing all trough my jog this morning! Felt like a Rocky running :laugh:

I actualy enjoy my cardio more in treacherous conditions as it feels more like a challenge. When I used to run in Latvian winters I remember setting a rule that I'm not doing it only if it falls below -15

And had to turn back once because heavy snow was clogging up my eyes and sticking in my eyebrows so I couldn't see where I'm going


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

wow thats a massive improvement. good luck with everything 

p.s you are beautiful  x


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> It was snowing all trough my jog this morning! Felt like a Rocky running :laugh:
> 
> I actualy enjoy my cardio more in treacherous conditions as it feels more like a challenge. When I used to run in Latvian winters I remember setting a rule that I'm not doing it only if it falls below -15
> 
> And had to turn back once because heavy snow was clogging up my eyes and sticking in my eyebrows so I couldn't see where I'm going


what, snowing? we dont have any here in Brum 

hehe Latvian winters, the same as Lithuanian, now there round -32, can you imagine doing some jogging these days there? :bounce:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> ...after all this weight loss I've been feeling ravenously hungry, thirsty and very tired. I guess my body wants to make up for all the energy loss. Decided to give in, as i was concerned about losing muscle mass and looked rather flat.
> 
> Did my AM cardio yesterday, ate more than usual, had a push-it-hard shoulders/triceps session, ate more than usual. I hope that gave some good results from the training sesh and energy levels today are back. So I can carry on with the plan as it was set out at the beginning.
> 
> ...


ha mood changes, youll get those alot  I go on sunbeds, it helps to bring good mood back


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitness said:


> what, snowing? we dont have any here in Brum
> 
> hehe Latvian winters, the same as Lithuanian, now there round -32, can you imagine doing some jogging these days there? :bounce:


Hell no!! Those places are only good for ice-hockey!

I don't think I could manage there anymore.

I laugh when people ask if i'm going to visit relatives for Christmas. Yeah, right, and go to the skiing shops to by special equipment so i survive?!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> Hell no!! Those places are only good for ice-hockey!
> 
> I don't think I could manage there anymore.
> 
> I laugh when people ask if i'm going to visit relatives for Christmas. Yeah, right, and go to the skiing shops to by special equipment so i survive?!


haha yeah, I went last year to change my passport, here we had like -2, and in Lithuania was -25 at the time, my mum had to bring ''skiing outfit'' to airport so i can go home in satisfactory condition 

thats true, already used to warm winters


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitness said:


> ha mood changes, youll get those alot  I go on sunbeds, it helps to bring good mood back


Improves moods and warms up  In a couple of weeks will start getting some tan slowly :thumb:


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

Great journal, and great physique, im sure you will do very well!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Back session last night:

4 sets Wide grip pull-ups, going straight in to the normal chin-ups when fail (usually means for me 8 wide + 5 narrow)

4 sets Seated cable row (reps 12-8 + drop sets)

3 sets Face pulls (reps 15 - 10)

4 sets Seated upper back row (reps 12 - 8 + drop sets)

3 sets Reverse back extensions on an decline bench (20 reps)

4 sets Partial deadlifts bending only in lower back to 90 degrees, then locking out (to failure)

Decided to focus on upper back and the last two exercises for back extensors. We don't have a Roman chair in the gym so have to find other ways of isolating lower back. Especially last 4 sets were damn good for that as while doing them even a tear burst out in effort. Very light weight, 15-20kg, but gosh it's hard if to stabilise hips and move from lower back only! After felt like if somebody has seriously tightened belt around my waist.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> Back session last night:
> 
> 4 sets Wide grip pull-ups, going straight in to the normal chin-ups when fail (usually means for me 8 wide + 5 narrow)
> 
> ...


sounds good :thumb:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Avena said:


> Back session last night:
> 
> 4 sets *Wide grip pull-ups, going straight in to the normal chin-ups when fail *(usually means for me 8 wide + 5 narrow)
> 
> ...


Nice session  I do the same with pull-ups into chins when tired on higher rep sets... great back blitzing technique. :thumbup1:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

we want pics we want pics we want pics :rockon: :bounce:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitness said:


> we want pics we want pics we want pics :rockon: :bounce:


Yes pics please


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

if the message wasn't clear

PICS PLEASE


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Pics of WHAT?!!

Before you come up with some bad ideas, here's the pic of my breakfast:



My favourite meal of the day and I'm having the same every day + protein shake:

80g oatmeal + 70g berries + 150g fat free vanilla yogurth. Simple


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> Pics of WHAT?!!
> 
> Before you come up with some bad ideas, here's the pic of my breakfast:
> 
> ...


ha i thought thats ice-cream  loooks nice:wub:


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

I even like your before pic. 

But well done on the transformation, big change! You must have worked hard. Good luck with the training. :thumb:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitness said:


> ha i thought thats ice-cream  loooks nice:wub:


Brekkie will be the last thing I'm going to change in my diet as it sets me up soooo nice for the day. Berries will have to go sooner or later though.... :crying:


----------



## dom_6083 (Jan 31, 2012)

You look amazing and your transformation is inspiring! You have acheived what I hope to acheive in the future. I am now even more motivated to continue.

I wish you success in your competitions. Good luck.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Really impressive physique you've achieved so far, should do very well in future comps...


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> Brekkie will be the last thing I'm going to change in my diet as it sets me up soooo nice for the day. Berries will have to go sooner or later though.... :crying:


i know what you mean, real fun begins


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

dom_6083 said:


> You look amazing and your transformation is inspiring! You have acheived what I hope to acheive in the future. I am now even more motivated to continue.
> 
> I wish you success in your competitions. Good luck.


Thank you so much - inspires me to continue! 

I read on your post you're sporty already - I bet you will fall in love with lifting weights and working hard!

Hang on around here and keep posting - lots of valuable info on this forum (have to dig trough the banter though)


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

nah, theres bugger all in a few berries, i dont see any reason to take them out!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

dazc said:


> nah, theres bugger all in a few berries, i dont see any reason to take them out!


That's most likely to happen in the last run - last 4 weeks maybe - as then I will cut my carbs by a half. For now i'm going balanced 45%prot, 25%fat, 30%carbs


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Avena said:


> Pics of WHAT?!!
> 
> Before you come up with some bad ideas, here's the pic of my breakfast:
> 
> ...


Bad ideas? Don't know what you mean. I can't speak for Ruta, but pics of breakfast was exactly the kind of thing I was thinking of. :innocent:

Looks very nice


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Bad ideas? Don't know what you mean. I can't speak for Ruta, but *pics of breakfast was exactly the kind of thing I was thinking of.* :innocent:
> 
> Looks very nice


sure :whistling:

i am ballerina then


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitness said:


> sure :whistling:
> 
> i am ballerina then


I make a completely innocent comment and am doubted straight away... just no faith left in the world any more. :no:

I do maintain it's a nice breakfast though, and fairly similar to half of mine - granola, greek yoghurt, blueberries, blackberries, three egg omelette with green salad and a protein shake!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> I make a completely innocent comment and am doubted straight away... just no faith left in the world any more. :no:
> 
> I do maintain it's a nice breakfast though, and fairly similar to half of mine - granola, greek yoghurt, blueberries, blackberries, three egg omelette with green salad and a protein shake!


No doubts that you know how to start a day nicely! :thumb:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Next of course picture of my lunch! 



Once again, I have the same nearly every day and don't mind one bit!

Tin of tuna in brine + 110 grams basmati rice + spoon of vinaigrette and LOTS of green salad! 1 pickled cucumber has found it's way on a plate too 

AND having my cuppa of green tea!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> I make a completely innocent comment and am doubted straight away... just no faith left in the world any more. :no:
> 
> I do maintain it's a nice breakfast though, and fairly similar to half of mine - granola, greek yoghurt, blueberries, blackberries, three egg omelette with green salad and a protein shake!


i know its sad isnt it? :whistling:

hehe some nice 5 course breakfast youve got on a daily basis


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> Next of course picture of my lunch!
> 
> View attachment 74452
> 
> ...


looks delicious  how many meals you have a day?


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitness said:


> looks delicious  how many meals you have a day?


I eat 3 bigger meals (breakfast, lunch, dinner) + 2 protein shakes and one snack consisting of nuts and low-fat cheese.

That is the system i've found i feel the best with


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitness said:


> i know its sad isnt it? :whistling:
> 
> hehe some nice 5 course breakfast youve got on a daily basis


I kind of eat leisurely over about an hour - really do do it like five courses, lol. Am not good at eating big first thing, but find that kind of first meal super charges me. I go out for a short run three-four days a week on waking, and find it easier to eat in one in the morning after that.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Avena said:


> Next of course picture of my lunch!
> 
> View attachment 74452
> 
> ...


Am liking your food choices all-round Avena - both you and Ruta seem to have very a healthy balance to your diets. Often think the boys on here could learn a bit from how the ladies eat.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> I kind of eat leisurely over about an hour - really do do it like five courses, lol. Am not good at eating big first thing, but find that kind of first meal super charges me. I go out for a short run three-four days a week on waking, and find it easier to eat in one in the morning after that.


Just like the layout of my day! I go for a run first thing in the morning with some coffee in the system, I have a shake afterwards and then I eat my breakfast later at about noon.

If I would eat earlier, I would feel hungry earlier. It is my mini intermittent fasting


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

And the last one....dinnnnerrrr!



180g turkey breast + cauliflower/broccoli. I'm stuffed!!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

These meals lack burger and pizza


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

I know what I'm lacking - A BIG FCUK OFF PIECE OF CHOCHOLATE CAKE!!!

I'm off to wash out my mouth now...sorry for nervous outbursts...


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Mmmm cake nom nom nom

Wash your mouth out with custard! you know you want too!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Mmmm cake nom nom nom
> 
> Wash your mouth out with custard! you know you want too!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Food porn!!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Robbie said:


> Food porn!!


Only clean porn allowed!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Avena said:


> Just like the layout of my day! I go for a run first thing in the morning with some coffee in the system, I have a shake afterwards and then I eat my breakfast later at about noon.
> 
> If I would eat earlier, I would feel hungry earlier. It is my mini intermittent fasting


That is spookily close to what I do, just no coffee (gives me migraines)... is obviously how the cool people do it Avena


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> That is spookily close to what I do, just no coffee (gives me migraines)... is obviously how the cool people do it Avena


can I be cool too and copy this? :whistling: waiting for my treadmill :bounce: so i can be cool just like you guys coffee-run-protein-cool


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jeez........I need to sort my daily food out now again.....my eating is way too Spartan at work but was always better at home but since being on my own again it has gotten lazy........not fast food lazy.......needs improving.

Thanks for the motivation people x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> Am liking your food choices all-round Avena - both you and Ruta seem to have very a healthy balance to your diets. Often think the boys on here could learn a bit from how the ladies eat.


Dam right mate, im thinking of getting the girls to start and do me some plans to see if i can kickstart my fat loss again.. both journals have some great food ideas !!!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Dam right mate, im thinking of getting the girls to start and do me some plans to see if i can kickstart my fat loss again.. both journals have some great food ideas !!!


For me a big part of making the diet enjoyable is not what food I cook, but the way I cook it! I love spices, herbs, marinades to make same piece of meat taste different and more filling. I always add a good helping of soy-sauce when cooking, pepper, salt, dill, sometimes chopped-up garlic (the lazy garlic-from the jar) or any other spice mixes. Only now I've stopped using cooking sauces as they won't really fit in with the diet, but the Weight Watcher ones from the shop are very good to use off-season as contain little calories but give a great variety.

The most lovely tasting salmon:

Juice from one lemon,1 tablespoon olive oil, 8 big table spoons of soy sauce, good dash of pepper,small teaspoon of mustard, some dried dill - mix it all well together in a cup. Place salmon fillets in a baking tray on the foil, coat with the mixture, lightly fold the edges of the foil over salmon to form something like a parcel (to keep aroma from escaping) and in to the hot oven for about 25 minutes. Tastes divine!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitness said:


> can I be cool too and copy this? :whistling: waiting for my treadmill :bounce: so i can be cool just like you guys coffee-run-protein-cool


Have you ordered the treadmill?

If you say yes, i'll spend all my freezing run this morning thinking how SOME people just have it the easy way... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

You look amazing Avena, well done and keep it up!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> Have you ordered the treadmill?
> 
> If you say yes, i'll spend all my freezing run this morning thinking how SOME people just have it the easy way... :whistling: :lol:


found one but waiting for response from the store how fast they can deliver, looks quite good for decent price.

i know! some people esily slips through the world while others have to go through the hell :whistling:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitness said:


> Looks quite good for decent price.
> 
> i know! SOME people esily slips through the world while others have to go through the hell :whistling:


I hate you! :lol:

ok, off I go then...


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Avena said:


> Next of course picture of my lunch!
> 
> View attachment 74452
> 
> ...


looks very nice! only just started having green tea myself. took a while to get used to the taste but now thats all i drink apart from a black coffee in the mornings before i go to the gym.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

tyramhall said:


> looks very nice! only just started having green tea myself. took a while to get used to the taste but now thats all i drink apart from a black coffee in the mornings before i go to the gym.


oh good, i thought im the weird one who doesnt like that weird taste 

i still dont like it


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> I hate you! :lol:
> 
> ok, off I go then...


 :nono: negative feelings might affect your muscle growth-thats science behind this, believe you me so you better be happy for me :bounce: *lets grow in love*


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

fitness said:


> oh good, i thought im the weird one who doesnt like that weird taste
> 
> i still dont like it


all i read about was how good green tea was for you so i naturally assumed the taste would be really nice. the first time i had it was shocking but now im actually used to it. id even go as far to say that i even enjoy it now lol!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Avena said:


> View attachment 74478












Eat it, eat it, eat it, eat it

If it's gettin' cold, reheat it

Have a big dinner, have a light snack

If you don't like it, you can't send it back

Just eat it, eat it, eat it, eat it

Get yourself an egg and beat it (oh lord)

Have some more chicken, have some more pie

It doesn't matter if it's boiled or fried

Just eat it, eat it, eat it, eat it


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitness said:


> :nono: negative feelings might affect your muscle growth-thats science behind this, believe you me so you better be happy for me :bounce: *lets grow in love*


I think I just dropped all my muscle at once with the hate for morning cardio!

Ok, let's rebuild it with love! I'm afraid we sound like some new-found Buddhists...which I well could be, because I love animals. BUT(!) I eat them


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Eat it, eat it, eat it, eat it
> 
> If it's gettin' cold, reheat it
> 
> ...


Ha, ha ha - don't you have some in-season/diet poetry? :lol:

Great one, though!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Avena said:


> For me a big part of making the diet enjoyable is not what food I cook, but the way I cook it! I love spices, herbs, marinades to make same piece of meat taste different and more filling. I always add a good helping of soy-sauce when cooking, pepper, salt, dill, sometimes chopped-up garlic (the lazy garlic-from the jar) or any other spice mixes. Only now I've stopped using cooking sauces as they won't really fit in with the diet, but the Weight Watcher ones from the shop are very good to use off-season as contain little calories but give a great variety.
> 
> *The most lovely tasting salmon:*
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that - it sounds gorgeous, I will definitely be giving it a try soon (I usually microwave mine for convenience :blush: ) I know that's bad but I am trying my best to make more of an effort in the kitchen. Getting there slowly..................very slowly


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> I think I just dropped all my muscle at once with the hate for morning cardio!
> 
> Ok, let's rebuild it with love! I'm afraid we sound like some new-found Buddhists...which I well could be, because I love animals. BUT(!) I eat them


you can make a record of "Avena, you love mooorning cardio, you really love morning cardio"  and listen to it before you go to sleep


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Avena said:


> Ha, ha ha - don't you have some in-season/diet poetry? :lol:
> 
> Great one, though!


Best I could come up with at work

"Pound the treadmill and never look back

The diet the cardio - reveal that six pack

No more sweet stuff, and no more beer

Each bead of sweat is fat shedding a tear

You've made the decision, put down that snack

The effort you've put in you can't look back.

Got to be strong now, you can't procrastinate

Reveal the body that makes men masturbate

Strong and sexy, lean and slim

The hours of effort laid down in the gym

Stay true to your methods, it will soon be through

Be real with yourself and create a better you."


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Best I could come up with at work
> 
> "Pound the treadmill and never look back
> 
> ...


This is exactly what Kai Greene was missing to win Olympia! Especially the:

*Got to be strong now, you can't procrastinate*

*
Reveal the body that makes men masturbate*

LOL this is cool! :lol:

I'll print it and it goes on my food cubboard!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Best I could come up with at work
> 
> "Pound the treadmill and never look back
> 
> ...


jeeeez thats one cool piece of art  :bounce:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitness said:


> jeeeez thats one cool piece of art  :bounce:


Hey I'm more than just a 6'1 132kg brute you know ha ha!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Hey I'm more than just a 6'1 132kg brute you know ha ha!


Is nice bit of poetry... like it  .


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitness said:


> oh good, i thought im the weird one who doesnt like that weird taste
> 
> i still dont like it


I love green tea... make it mild and try adding a slice of orange, makes it a lot more palatable for those who don't like it strong.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Dam right mate, im thinking of getting the girls to start and do me some plans to see if i can kickstart my fat loss again.. both journals have some great food ideas !!!


I think the difference is this - guys tend to post a million threads about eating huge numbers of calories and how much protein can they eat and whether the junk they eat is ok, whilst the gals talk less about it, find interesting ways to prepare clean, nutritious, non junk foods in a tasty way and just get on with it!

One thing I like is the nutrient balance - good inclusion of lots of high omega 3 fats in both girls diets, the carb sources are clean and nutritious with decent fibre content/minimal processed sugar/lots of phytonutrients, proteins are high quality... and importantly, the meals are tasty! if a diet is nutritionally sound but tastes like cardboard then its really hard to stick to, but the gals in general prove that clean diets can be appetising and delicious as well as nutritious


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> I love green tea... make it mild and try adding a slice of orange, makes it a lot more palatable for those who don't like it strong.


oh ok, sounds good, will give it a go


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Had a busy few days but everything's going to the plan. Well, SORT OF...

I'm a pound heavier than on my last weigh-in a week ago. I was 125lbs last week, 126.3lbs this Monday. But I'm not really fazed by it for a few reasons- first of all, my big weight loss the week before could have been made up of some water and now I've gained back some of it. Secondly, I've been very good sticking to my diet/cardio/gym routine so there is absolutely NO way I've gained a pound of fat and I am actually looking leaner.

I am still very much on track with my weight loss as by planning to lose 1 - 1.5lbs a week I aimed to be about 128lbs by now so I'm doing better than initially planned!

Will take some progress shots tomorrow and then we'll see if that extra pound shows anywhere else apart from scales


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Got told today by two people in the gym that am looking great and all muscles start to show. I have to be on the right path then! :bounce:

Plus it's very, very nice and motivating when people take notice and compliment


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Glad things are moving in the right direction... compliments are always nice motivation. 

A pound here or there is nothing over one week... as you say could well be water, could be a little extra muscle. Overall progress and whether you are on target the most important thing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

I've just stumbled upon this thread and am inspired. What a transformation and full of useful advice and tips that I think I may consider. Keep it up as am sure you will and good luck. :thumb:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> Got told today by two people in the gym that am looking great and all muscles start to show. I have to be on the right path then! :bounce:
> 
> Plus it's very, very nice and motivating when people take notice and compliment


aawe thats nice, other people feedback always important and yeah good motivation


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Glad things are moving in the right direction... compliments are always nice motivation.
> 
> A pound here or there is nothing over one week... as you say could well be water, could be a little extra muscle. Overall progress and whether you are on target the most important thing.


It actually is quite liberating for me as a girl to see the weight gone up and not care much about it!

Weight training has freed me from obsessing about every pound and for the first time in my life I've actually been wanting the weight to go up as a sign of a muscle gain!

But the prep is prep so I hope the scales will diminish my numbers over time


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Did I promise pics today?? Yeeeees, I did... Here we go then...


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

I definately can see where from those 11-12 lbs of fat will have to come off, but not doing too bad either...


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i dunno what to add other than :drool:

youve got such an aesthetic shape. how cut do you get for the actual show? isit like rutas avi cut?


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Going trough the photos on my computer stumbled upon this one -

my starting point about a year ago (I had started on my gym routine already and had a faint idea of competing one day) and my back today to compare...



errmm.... weights haven't exactly made me bulky... The "bulky" was before...


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Avena said:


> Did I promise pics today?? Yeeeees, I did... Here we go then...
> 
> View attachment 74868
> View attachment 74869
> ...


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you for your input, Mr President! :lol:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> i dunno what to add other than :drool:
> 
> youve got such an aesthetic shape. how cut do you get for the actual show? isit like rutas avi cut?


Don't no the answer! Aiming for the best (that is Ruta) but we'll see. Once I'm happy with my conditioning -that includes some ab definition- then the dieting stops!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Avena said:


> Don't no the answer! Aiming for the best (that is Ruta) but we'll see. Once I'm happy with my conditioning -that includes some ab definition- then the dieting stops!


I am very much looking forward to being in charge of the oil for when you and Ruta lather up - and as mentioned I promise to lock the door and keep all the other men out so only non perverted chaps like myself are witness.

:w00t:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> I am very much looking forward to being in charge of the oil for when you and Ruta lather up - and as mentioned I promise to lock the door and keep all the other men out so only non perverted chaps like myself are witness.
> 
> :w00t:


I'll ask Ruta for references and if she suggests you then you're the man! Not sure about door locking though...

:lol:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Avena said:


> I'll ask Ruta for references and if she suggests you then you're the man! Not sure about door locking though...
> 
> :lol:


It's ok, I fill the door anyway - same difference ha ha. Ruta will back me up, provided she isn't swinging around or doing another 50hr cardio session or eyeballing all the big guys as they squat ha ha


----------



## lecornu1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

Great transformation.

The quad sweep, lats and rear delts are really good.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> It's ok, I fill the door anyway - same difference ha ha. Ruta will back me up, provided she isn't swinging around or doing another 50hr cardio session or eyeballing all the big guys as they squat ha ha


Naughty minx Ruta! But to be honest, I only compete to eyeball big guys in shiny, tight pants so I sort of get her squat fetish!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

You've got great natural shape Avena, and combined with a good approach can see why you've progressed so quickly - very impressive


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> Did I promise pics today?? Yeeeees, I did... Here we go then...
> 
> View attachment 74868
> View attachment 74869
> ...


 :thumb: yay nice,well done. from what i see, you wont have problems with posing  some nice mass on legs and round glutes, keep it up :thumbup1: front and side pose very nice, back pose-i would put arms closer to the sides and dont bend elbows that much, looks more elegant 

have you got your colour bikini already?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> Don't no the answer! Aiming for the best (that is Ruta) but we'll see. Once I'm happy with my conditioning -that includes some ab definition- then the dieting stops!


yep, still some nice time to go, how many weeks you have left? it might sound crazy but all this prep should bring happiness and enjoyment, otherwise you dont want to do it again. it is kind of stresful and sometimes feels like everything get on your nerves but what i found out from my own experience, i looked better when i was more relaxed and less stressed during prep. i bet this journal will help, especially when you make pics on regular basis and can see improvement

amen


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> I'll ask Ruta for references and if she suggests you then you're the man! Not sure about door locking though...
> 
> :lol:


yeah we all know what happens behind the locked doors


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> yeah we all know what happens behind the locked doors


You just can't lock the doors - this sounds like the sort of event I want tickets to!!!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitrut said:


> :thumb: yay nice,well done. from what i see, you wont have problems with posing  some nice mass on legs and round glutes, keep it up :thumbup1: front and side pose very nice, back pose-i would put arms closer to the sides and dont bend elbows that much, looks more elegant
> 
> have you got your colour bikini already?


Thank you for some girly advice - always appreciated :bounce:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> You just can't lock the doors - this sounds like the sort of event I want tickets to!!!


well sure, cant blame you lol

room full of girls in bikini rubbing each other tan and oil :whistling: backstage actually is fun, probably best moments and simply forget all dieting and hard work

im already excited


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> You just can't lock the doors - this sounds like the sort of event I want tickets to!!!


Ruta, people want tickets to THE EVENT! We should satisfy the demand and sell them! PM me for prices :lol:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

legs of a pure bred race horse! what a beauty.

good luck, you seem to have made some great progress


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> Ruta, people want tickets to THE EVENT! We should satisfy the demand and sell them! PM me for prices :lol:


I bet we'd make a fortune


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> Thank you for some girly advice - always appreciated :bounce:


any time


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

By the way Ruta, your new username is messing with my head!

I just keep on seeing it as Fitfruit!

Really does my head in :lol:

Do you think it's NoCarbs brain?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> By the way Ruta, your new username is messing with my head!
> 
> I just keep on seeing it as Fitfruit!
> 
> ...


haha  i asked to changed it  i registered on here back 2007 and chosen random word and decided to change it  so you still good haha


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitrut said:


> haha  i asked to changed it  i registered on here back 2007 and chosen random word and decided to change it  so you still good haha


Fit - fruit

that's how I see it!!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitrut said:


> well sure, cant blame you lol
> 
> room full of girls in bikini rubbing each other tan and oil :whistling: backstage actually is fun, probably best moments and simply forget all dieting and hard work
> 
> im already excited


Now that paints a picture I'm not going to forget in a hurry... I may need to go for a run 



Avena said:


> Ruta, people want tickets to THE EVENT! We should satisfy the demand and sell them! PM me for prices :lol:


Advertise it on here and a pretty confident you'll both end up very wealthy indeed :lol:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> Fit - fruit
> 
> that's how I see it!!


haha yeah  fit fruit  one friend calls me ruti tutti frutti  so something like this 

is avena your real name or you made it up ?


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitrut said:


> haha yeah  fit fruit  one friend calls me ruti tutti frutti  so something like this
> 
> is avena your real name or you made it up ?


Avena is my surname


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitrut said:


> have you got your colour bikini already?


I have started the bikini ordering process - sent my details and measurements to the company.. Can't wait to get those little velvety triangles to wear! :laugh:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Showed these pictures to some relatives and friends and they all are in denial that I've ever looked like that! They just think of me as of the weights-lifting fit bird. How quickly people forget!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> Avena is my surname


aaah ok  whats your first name? sounds like Tina Arena






aaawe love this song :whistling: romantic mood hehe


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> I have started the bikini ordering process - sent my details and measurements to the company.. Can't wait to get those little velvety triangles to wear! :laugh:


nice, thats the best part of prep  I also gonna get new one, bored of red colour already


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitrut said:


> nice, thats the best part of prep  I also gonna get new one, bored of red colour already


I'm going for red... Yeah, change yours, red is no good :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Ilsa Avena - sounds like a popstar?? :stuart:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Those comparison pics are total inspiration to me.

note to oneself: must work harder/smarter and stop eating feckin cake!

Great pics and thanks for putting them up. Very inspiring.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Avena said:


> View attachment 74929
> View attachment 74930
> 
> 
> Showed these pictures to some relatives and friends and they all are in denial that I've ever looked like that! They just think of me as of the weights-lifting fit bird. How quickly people forget!


just looks like a totally different person, younger even ... nice work. !!!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> I'm going for red... Yeah, change yours, red is no good :whistling: :lol:


nooo, red is nice and hot  Im just bored of it already

but yeah, go for the red :thumb:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> Ilsa Avena - sounds like a popstar?? :stuart:


yes, very indeed, sounds like La Isla Bonita :wub: :clap:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitrut said:


> yes, very indeed, sounds like La Isla Bonita :wub: :clap:


You have something starnge going on musically today...


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

I've been doing my 45min cardio 5-7 mornings a week. Two and a half weeks in and I'm starting to feel tension in my lower legs. Seems like shin splints are on the way... It's not outright painful yet, but feels like I'm carrying huge amount of weight while running and for a while after.

Seems a bit too soon for this to occur, but it is what it is....

Looking that I have to do an hour as of next week, me thinks running will have to be put away. I just hope power-walking will be good enough substitute. And will have to get my bicycle back from relatives who are so kind and are storing it for me..

I enjoyed running while it lasted... :crying:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Avena said:


> I've been doing my 45min cardio 5-7 mornings a week. Two and a half weeks in and I'm starting to feel tension in my lower legs. Seems like shin splints are on the way... It's not outright painful yet, but feels like I'm carrying huge amount of weight while running and for a while after.
> 
> Seems a bit too soon for this to occur, but it is what it is....
> 
> ...


If you are prone to shin splints then definitely change what you are doing if you feel them creeping in - they are hard to get rid of quickly without total rest for the legs for a while (being a form of stress injury), which obviously isn't what you want when building up to a contest.

Power walking/brisk walking is actually very good cardio, especially if performed fasted in the morning... not a bad alternative IMO.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> You have something starnge going on musically today...


yeah i know  in some romantic mood :wub: :bounce:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

My first power walk session today then. I walked for some time longer than if I would run to try and close the gap between calories burnt. No mooching - proper brisk walk! I was even getting stitches in my side for the first 25 mins on-and-off.

Shins feeling much better, still some tension left from the days before, but should be gone completely soon.

I'm considering buying magnetic bicycle stand to use my bicycle indoors - that would be a very good option for low impact cardio! But god of finance is not on my side at the moment so remains to be seen if I'll manage to buy that stand...


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I actually really enjoy brisk walking - am lucky where I live is right on the edge of a rural town and I have some pretty beautiful countryside just a minute away from my house. I usually run along a three mile dirt track, but sometimes just power walk it when I want to take things in a bit more... is really nice and peaceful, with the only interruption being the odd dog walker or a farmer in his tractor, lol.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok, I've actually have started to enjoy my long walking sessions. Had to look for new routes to keep things motivational and interesting and have found some beautiful, challenging (hilly) walks that cheer me up for the rest of the day! 

I still will be running for cardio but no more than 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Over the last week I have lost 1.2lbs which means I'm weighing in around 125.1lbs. Rather good news as that means I'm well on track. 10+1 weeks left till the competition day and that gives me a plenty of time to get rid of about 12 pounds.

I have made some training videos,so should post up soon! :bounce:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Avena said:


> Over the last week I have lost 1.2lbs which means I'm weighing in around 125.1lbs. Rather good news as that means I'm well on track. 10+1 weeks left till the competition day and that gives me a plenty of time to get rid of about 12 pounds.
> 
> I have made some training videos,so should post up soon! :bounce:


those should be fun :tongue: cant wait to see a girl outlifting me in every department


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

Avena said:


> Over the last week I have lost 1.2lbs which means I'm weighing in around 125.1lbs. Rather good news as that means I'm well on track. 10+1 weeks left till the competition day and that gives me a plenty of time to get rid of about 12 pounds.
> 
> I* have made some training videos,so should post up soon! * :bounce:


Great work on the weigh-in and you definitely have decent time to lose the rest.

Look forward to the training vids too, give me an opportunity to see a woman training properly! Lol. :thumb:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> those should be fun :tongue: cant wait to see a girl outlifting me in every department


Yeah, I reckon some of us guys on here are soon to be properly put in our places. :lol:

Glad is going to plan - although is no surprised with your level of organisation.  Will start to get tougher in a month or so though...


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Avena said:


> Ok, I've actually have started to enjoy my long walking sessions. Had to look for new routes to keep things motivational and interesting and have found some beautiful, challenging (hilly) walks that cheer me up for the rest of the day!
> 
> I still will be running for cardio but no more than 2-3 times a week.


This is one of the things I love about comp prep, long walks first thing when its peaceful and the world is just waking up! Really does set you up for the day!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

The video I made (and will be making others) is of the motivational kind. No huge weights, just insight in what I'm doing, nice music and a chance to see how I am progressing till the very competition day.

Getting uploaded on YouTube as we speak, so not long till premiere! :bounce:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

As the others are to shy to ask I will.

As Keeks and Brunette Barbie have shown thier faces in here I would like to cordioally invite them to the oiling that is currently taking place between Avena and Ruta, twos company - 4 just makes for more video sales.

You girls in?


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Will start to get tougher in a month or so though...


am NOT looking forward to that as for now it goes so well! Feling so much better on this prep than last time. All hopes for UK-M to carry me trough the toughest days!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> As the others are to shy to ask I will.
> 
> As Keeks and Brunette Barbie have shown thier faces in here I would like to cordioally invite them to the oiling that is currently taking place between Avena and Ruta, twos company - 4 just makes for more video sales.
> 
> You girls in?


Ha, ha - and you're still the man with a helping hand? :lol:

As it is more girlies here now I wouldn't mind to meet up in some gym, take over the weights section and push all the guys to the side! That would be a great workout! Not sure about oiling though...


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Avena said:


> Ha, ha - and you're still the man with a helping hand? :lol:
> 
> As it is more girlies here now I wouldn't mind to meet up in some gym, take over the weights section and push all the guys to the side! That would be a great workout! Not sure about oiling though...


Hell yes I am!!!

You are welcome to descend on my gym in the Midlands - however as there are shed loads of powerlifters and strongmen in there I can't see you shoving them to the side.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

My first video! Hope you all enjoy it! 

Can not embed though... Maybe mods could have a look why I can't...? :confused1:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank You!! :thumb:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Avena said:


> Thank You!! :thumb:


No no no, thank you! I particularly enjoyed the kickbacks, especially the set up!!!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> No no no, thank you! I particularly enjoyed the kickbacks, especially the set up!!!


Sort of can tell it was male filming.... :blush:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Avena said:


> Sort of can tell it was male filming.... :blush:


I'll pay him later!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Avena said:


> Sort of can tell it was male filming.... :blush:


Certainly could. Great camera work lol!

On a serious note, great video. You're looking great. Keep it going!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> No no no, thank you! I particularly enjoyed the kickbacks, especially the set up!!!


Up there as my favourite bit along with the geezer doing pull-ups @2:02 

Great video though Avena.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Up there as my favourite bit along with the geezer doing pull-ups @2:02


Ha, ha - that HAD to be mentioned! :laugh:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Avena said:


> Ha, ha - that HAD to be mentioned! :laugh:


Was just hoping it wasn't your bf or anything lol You put his power to weight ratio to absolute shame with those strict dips :thumbup1:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Was just hoping it wasn't your bf or anything lol You put his power to weight ratio to absolute shame with those strict dips :thumbup1:


He is paid backing-exerciser to make me look strong! :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Avena, Avena; looking great, very hot! :wub:

The pullups guy was hilarious... and I think you are the only person who could post a vid of themselves doing kickbacks and not have the whole forum take the mickey out of them!!! :lol:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

love it. great training and great perving - :drool:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:



> Avena, Avena; looking great, very hot! :wub:
> 
> The pullups guy was hilarious... and I think you are the only person who could post a vid of themselves doing kickbacks and not have the whole forum take the mickey out of them!!! :lol:


i only got as far as the kickbacks


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

I've always been telling that exercise choice matters!

I mean there is narrow-grip bench press AND there are KICKBACKS!

There are leg-extensions AND there are SQUATS!

There are leg-curls AND there are DEADLIFTS!

Wait till the leg-day video is made :drool: :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Avena said:


> I've always been telling that exercise choice matters!
> 
> I mean there is narrow-grip bench press AND there are KICKBACKS!
> 
> ...


Will be online all day everyday waiting for it I think :lol:

Apart from the more obvious qualities of your vid Avena (  ), very nicely edited and professionally put together - a good job all round. :thumbup1:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Avena said:


> Wait till the leg-day video is made :drool: :lol:


Can I put in a request for some SLDL's please :innocent:


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I enjoyed that, makes me want to hit the gym again today and i've just left, looks like a good gym too, only thing wrong was you were running on the wrong side of the road at the end, safety first remember... :tongue:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Can I put in a request for some SLDL's please :innocent:


Cheeky!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

What a brilliant video!! Your tris are really good and can see you have seriously good legs! Keep going, cant wait to see your final results. Very good looking lass too.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

That was a brilliant vid. Very inspiring, and, and makes me wanna not eat my lunch, dinner, pre workout snack, post workout drink and supper, OH! and stay in the gym for a bout 24 hours solid. Fab. I'm really looking forward to seeing the rest. Top lady.

errr and nope, not perving as I'm female myself. lol.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Can I put in a request for some SLDL's please :innocent:


^ THIS!!!! :w00t:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> ^ THIS!!!! :w00t:


Cheeky!


----------



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

Bloody hell fire, that's some amazing progress you've made. good luck with your comp.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Flubs said:


> That was a brilliant vid. Very inspiring, and, and makes me wanna not eat my lunch, dinner, pre workout snack, post workout drink and supper, OH! and stay in the gym for a bout 24 hours solid. Fab. I'm really looking forward to seeing the rest. Top lady.
> 
> errr and nope, not perving as I'm female myself. lol.


Banter aside, Avena is a very good example of how to train and eat - we are lucky to have several female members on the forum with very good journals and approaches to training and diet.

Don't be put off by us guys teasing, there's a lot of respect that goes with it!


----------



## nasty nick (Feb 5, 2012)

OMG wish my mrs looked like you you've done great so far


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Cheeky!


I just want to ensure she focuses the weight correctly on her glutes, squeezing them as she lifts the weight.

Totally from a proffesional standpoint your understand, I have no other interest in hot female glutes other than this!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

MattGriff said:
 

> I just want to ensure she focuses the weight correctly on her glutes, squeezing them as she lifts the weight.
> 
> Totally from a proffesional standpoint your understand, I have no other interest in hot female glutes other than this!


I don't think anyone would doubt you Matt - ever the professional, dedicated to ensuring correct technique is performed by all!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Flubs said:


> That was a brilliant vid. Very inspiring, and, and makes me wanna not eat my lunch, dinner, pre workout snack, post workout drink and supper, OH! and stay in the gym for a bout 24 hours solid. Fab. I'm really looking forward to seeing the rest. Top lady.
> 
> errr and nope, not perving as I'm female myself. lol.


Thank You! That is why I am making videos - for other women mostly (despite what guys would say :laugh: ). I was inspired for training by watching competitor videos and now, look - about to compete myself!

P.S.

Eat though!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Avena said:


> Thank You! That is why I am making videos - for other women mostly (despite what guys would say :laugh: ). I was inspired for training by watching competitor videos and now, look - about to compete myself!
> 
> P.S.
> 
> *Eat though!*


Serious point really - often the best way to lose weight not simply by a large drop in calories, but by a smaller kcal drop combined with burning extra energy through exercise... better benefits to metabolism and muscle mass, and you also feel better and healthier from the higher nutrient intake.

This is an important point for females when they begin dieting i think because most of the cultural pressure focuses on diet alone, and many often forget the exercise side of things.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> As the others are to shy to ask I will.
> 
> As Keeks and Brunette Barbie have shown thier faces in here I would like to cordioally invite them to the oiling that is currently taking place between Avena and Ruta, twos company - 4 just makes for more video sales.
> 
> You girls in?





Avena said:


> Ha, ha - and you're still the man with a helping hand? :lol:
> 
> As it is more girlies here now I wouldn't mind to meet up in some gym, take over the weights section and push all the guys to the side! That would be a great workout! Not sure about oiling though...


Gotta say Avena's suggestion wins here! :laugh:

Great vid btw, you're looking great!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

awesome vid and what an inspiration to others on here.


----------



## kay2301 (May 28, 2011)

U look amazing and well done on what u have achieved. I wish to look as good as you and I know it takes a lot of hard work and this vid has inspired me to do so.

Well done

Kay.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Just watched your video hun. Looking great and putting in a lot of work. Inspiring for people like me for sure. Great bum too...debating whether to show my other half this...unless he's already seen it as I may have competition haha! :lol:

In all seriousness though you're showing people like me that with hard work your goal can definitely be achieved.

Look forward to seeing more :thumb: Even if that does sound pervy...I'm not sure I care :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Avena's bum. So good it makes straight girls doubt their sexuality


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Avena's bum. So good it makes straight girls doubt their sexuality


 :whistling:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Avena's bum. So good it makes straight girls doubt their sexuality


Ha, ha!

But seriously though, girls with some understanding do appreciate a good bum! I do!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Avena said:


> Ha, ha!
> 
> But seriously though, girls with some understanding do appreciate a good bum! I do!


Definitely words of wisdom there! :lol:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

there's a lot of wisdom on these boards at the moment..


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Talking about bums... Mine is badly hurt!!

I had a freaky accident in the gym today.... :crying:

Was doing face-pulls on a cable stand with quite a bit of weight. So I was leaning back, pulling hard and then...the rope attachment came loose. I flew backwards and straight on to the metal parts of Hammer-Strenght leg-press behind me. OUCH!

I stayed put for a while to understand what just happened and wether my back is broken. Luckily(or unluckily-time will show) most of the hit was taken by my bum and coccyx. I'm just happy there are no vertebrae to dislocate. Still hurts though... :crying:

I hope it's just bruising/swelling pain and will go away in a few days. What a bad time for this to happen!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Avena said:


> Talking about bums... Mine is badly hurt!!
> 
> I had a freaky accident in the gym today.... :crying:
> 
> ...


Ooooh dear, Get some ice on it. If there's one thing I hate it's a bruised coccyx. Hopefully it won't affect any of your training.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

damn - hope you haven't done any damage!!

+1 on the ice


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

You'd know if you damaged your Vertebrea Avena - I'm as good as a back specialist hence the name. Also I will beat the rest and offer t massage for you.

Great videos - impressed mosty by the runs - not many that train in the rain I bet.

"If it ain't rainin' it ain't training'!"


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Brunette Barbie said:


> Ooooh dear, Get some ice on it. If there's one thing I hate it's a bruised coccyx. Hopefully it won't affect any of your training.





Rykard said:


> damn - hope you haven't done any damage!!
> 
> +1 on the ice





Glassback said:


> You'd know if you damaged your Vertebrea Avena - I'm as good as a back specialist hence the name. Also I will beat the rest and offer t massage for you.
> 
> Great videos - impressed mosty by the runs - not many that train in the rain I bet.
> 
> "If it ain't rainin' it ain't training'!"


Creamed up my bum with Ibuprofen and hope it's better tomorrow 

Today even walking is difficult... but generally yes - rain, snow or sore bum I'm outdoors for my cardio! :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Avena said:


> Creamed up my bum with Ibuprofen and hope it's better tomorrow
> 
> Today even walking is difficult... but generally yes - rain, snow or sore bum I'm outdoors for my cardio! :laugh:


Creamed up your bum? Sorry, just my dirty mind. Am as bad as these boys sometimes. Lol.

Sometimes it's good to work through the pain, I know this as I'm very clumsy; Monday I dropped a 10kilo weight on my toe and today I caught my fingers between two 10 kilo weights. Obviously not quite as bad as a bruised coccyx but just trying to emphasise that I'm clumsy.

Hopefully the soreness should subside soon. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Avena said:


> Creamed up my bum with Ibuprofen and hope it's better tomorrow


how do you reply to this?? :001_tt2:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Brunette Barbie said:


> Creamed up your bum? Sorry, just my dirty mind. Am as bad as these boys sometimes. Lol.
> 
> Sometimes it's good to work through the pain, I know this as I'm very clumsy; Monday I dropped a 10kilo weight on my toe and today I caught my fingers between two 10 kilo weights. Obviously not quite as bad as a bruised coccyx but just trying to emphasise that I'm clumsy.
> 
> Hopefully the soreness should subside soon. Fingers crossed.


OMG, 10kg on the toe!....shivers!

I always seem to get the "bits"! Not that long ago I was picking up 20kg plate from the floor, applied necessary force and...somehow...somehow..Bang! it went between my legs!  I bet guys are wincing in pain just reading this... :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Avena said:


> OMG, 10kg on the toe!....shivers!
> 
> I always seem to get the "bits"! Not that long ago I was picking up 20kg plate from the floor, applied necessary force and...somehow...somehow..Bang! it went between my legs!  I bet guys are wincing in pain just reading this... :laugh:


Funnily enough, it hurt so much, but I didnt yelp in pain or even make a big deal out of it, after a bit of rubbing it better it seems fine (my toe)...you should perhaps try that approach with your bum :laugh:

And I know what you mean about the 'bits' 20kilo's though OUCH!!!!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Thought I check out your journal. First comment I read and you're talking about creaming up your bum, I scroll down and you're talking about dropping metal on your bits...

Great journal :thumbup1:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

my eyes are watering - will you guys be more careful!!!!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

I read a research somewhere where it was said that most of girl-injuries in the gym are caused by clumsiness, whereas guys mostly get injured by lifting more than they actually are able to lift. Seems true


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lol, that reminds me of when i was doing lateral raises with dumbbells and caught my todger between the weights  , so lucky it wasnt my danglers:lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

not caught up yet - just a hi to one of the tonkest ladies on UKM x


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> lol, that reminds me of when i was doing lateral raises with dumbbells and caught my todger between the weights  , so lucky it wasnt my danglers:lol:


your todger is on your forehead - how'd you manage that? lol


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Uriel said:


> not caught up yet - just a hi to one of the tonkest ladies on UKM x


Might be worth catching up - there's more to this journal than battered muffs and todgers! Though that's not too bad for a read either... :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Avena said:


> Talking about bums... Mine is badly hurt!!
> 
> I had a freaky accident in the gym today.... :crying:
> 
> ...


Ouch, that hurt just to read about. :crying: I remember once spectacularly failing to a simple thing called 'sitting down', missing the bench except for the corner which jarred my coccyx real good. I jumped up in pain and tried to walk away in a straight line but could only walk kind of sideways, lol.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Avena said:


> Might be worth catching up - there's more to this journal than battered muffs and todgers! Though that's not too bad for a read either... :lol:


yeah my todger is pretty bruised but hey - i aint complaining.......i'll skim to the juicy bits where u manage a "pb" on a "rep" etc etc as i simply cant get enough of that sh1t lol xx

happy training sweetheart x


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Ouch, that hurt just to read about. :crying: I remember once spectacularly failing to a simple thing called 'sitting down', missing the bench except for the corner which jarred my coccyx real good. I jumped up in pain and tried to walk away in a straight line but could only walk kind of sideways, lol.


Sorry, I laughed..:laugh:

Especially about walking sideways bit! :lol: Sort of like me walking home from gym today!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Avena said:


> Sorry, I laughed..:laugh:
> 
> Especially about walking sideways bit! :lol: Sort of like me walking home from gym today!


lol, well everyone laughed at me when it happened too so no worries. Btw, i agree in what you say about the difference between guys injuring themselves through lifting too heavy, and the gals from clumsiness... the only thing that slightly unnerves me about this idea though is that I seem to be an exception to this... all my injuries come from failing to do simple things - I fall over stuff, fail to sit on things, bang my head on high things, slip on solid ground... but on the odd occasion when I actually manage to negotiate the dangers of normal activities and actually get to the squat rack/power cage/weights bench I seem to be fine - in over ten years on and off training, never an actual training injury!

Anyway hope ur bum feels better soon! :lol:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Brunette Barbie said:


> Just watched your video hun. Looking great and putting in a lot of work. Inspiring for people like me for sure. Great bum too...debating whether to show my other half this...unless he's already seen it as I may have competition haha! :lol:
> 
> In all seriousness though you're showing people like me that with hard work your goal can definitely be achieved.
> 
> Look forward to seeing more :thumb: Even if that does sound pervy...I'm not sure I care :lol:





Tassotti said:


> Avena's bum. So good it makes straight girls doubt their sexuality


She never said she was straight now did she :whistling:


----------



## sonnydexter (Jan 31, 2012)

Fantastic effort throughout Avena, loving this journal its very informative and fun! pics are amazing and the transformation is admirable .... excited for you hun!!

...and yep the video was the icing ... bring on the next one


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Ok shots of Avenas pert rear aside the fact that Brunette Barbie is responding in euphamistic terms (and my obviously perverted mind) does indeed mean that this thread *DELIVERS!!!!*


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

hey Avena - how are the nether regions? no lasting damage i hope.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Rykard, thank you for your concern! It is all much better in the region. Wouldn't ride a horse just yet, but then hey, I don't have to!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Just a little update on how am I doing. 10 days from previous pics so no big changes to be seen, but taking photos helps me to stay on track and accountable


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

Great pics and video. Makes me want to work harder in the gym!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Looking great Avena, I think what you have achieved in little over a year is excellent and inspirational to everyone.

What's the next stage of your prep - any big changes in diet or training coming?


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

..went for a walk today, got lost, so the walk turned out much longer than planned...sort of good that is, I guess..

Feeling hungry today. :crying: Have to be strong till bedtime. I've noticed that hunger feeling comes in waves - there are few days in line when I don't want to eat even at mealtimes and then come days when I'm hungry all the time (like today). Have to be strong!!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Looking great Avena, I think what you have achieved in little over a year is excellent and inspirational to everyone.
> 
> What's the next stage of your prep - any big changes in diet or training coming?


Thank you for the motivation!

I'll see how I end this week on Sunday weight wise and then will make the decision about wether to make changes or stay with the current food/exercise regime for another week. If I will manage 124lbs or less on the scales then the 100kcal drop can wait


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

WOW don't know where to look next you have great deltoid and quads especially the lateralis,

but for some reason my eyes are drawn to your glutes :innocent:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Avena said:


> Thank you for the motivation!
> 
> I'll see how I end this week on Sunday weight wise and then will make the decision about wether to make changes or stay with the current food/exercise regime for another week. If I will manage 124lbs or less on the scales then the 100kcal drop can wait


Exactly right IMO - don't force things, just monitor as you go and adjust as necessary. As already said, great stuff.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

great pics and great taper :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2012)

Avena said:


> ..went for a walk today, got lost, so the walk turned out much longer than planned...sort of good that is, I guess..
> 
> Feeling hungry today. :crying: Have to be strong till bedtime. I've noticed that hunger feeling comes in waves - there are few days in line when I don't want to eat even at mealtimes and then come days when I'm hungry all the time (like today). Have to be strong!!


You'll do it...being strong that is...you've got this far and you only need to have a look at your progress pics for motivation.

I'm struggling with the same fluctuations in appetite at the moment. Hungry one day, forcing food down the next. very odd. But guess that's due to metabolism and what your training and how much etc.

Looking good though. Always inspired by your progress.

I agree that taking pictures is a good way of gauging progress, I plan on doing this weekly...whether I post them or not will be at my discretion though :laugh:

Glad to hear the coccyx healing well too.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

wow great progress Avena, cant see the video on my phone,will check once im back.hows your back,hope all good ? Be more carefull girl 

try to make those kcal free jellies,should help with hunger and also if you up for smthg sweet


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitrut said:


> wow great progress Avena, cant see the video on my phone,will check once im back.hows your back,hope all good ? Be more carefull girl
> 
> try to make those kcal free jellies,should help with hunger and also if you up for smthg sweet


Ohh, here we go - the woman of leisure has appeared! :laugh:

How's your tan going?

And many thanks for the reminder - I did make some sugar free jelly and it helps with hunger feeling. Sometimes I think my body doesn't want kcals but is just missing the process of chewing something... I want to go to the cinema next week - will have to take the jelly with me to avoid cinema snacks!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Avena said:


> Ohh, here we go - the woman of leisure has appeared! :laugh:
> 
> How's your tan going?
> 
> And many thanks for the reminder - I did make some sugar free jelly and it helps with hunger feeling. Sometimes I think my body doesn't want kcals but is just missing* the process of chewing something.*.. I want to go to the cinema next week - will have to take the jelly with me to avoid cinema snacks!


Sugar free gum (and a Burberry baseball cap)


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> Ohh, here we go - the woman of leisure has appeared! :laugh:
> 
> How's your tan going?
> 
> And many thanks for the reminder - I did make some sugar free jelly and it helps with hunger feeling. Sometimes I think my body doesn't want kcals but is just missing the process of chewing something... I want to go to the cinema next week - will have to take the jelly with me to avoid cinema snacks!


yep, ive got nice brown colour :bounce:

nooo cinema snacks, be strong   sugar free jelly def will do the thing or you posted the recipe of cakes in my journal, i bet those will be a good desert


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Really great pics. Very inspiring. Makes me want to work much harder. Great.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Sugar free gum (and a Burberry baseball cap)


Bought some sugar free gum in different fruity flavours - yum! :thumbup1:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Talking about how the fat-loss goes and wether the diet/cardio regime needs some tightening, I have to say everything's going very well as it is. I'm 123lbs on the scales this morning which is actually ahead of where I want to be! Looking leaner too.

I'm currently on 1500kcals a day (47% from protein, 29% carbs, 24% fat), AM cardio 1h walking/jogging 7 x a week, PM gym 6 x a week.

Is working, so for now I'm good to stick with it!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

...and here's my second video. Hill sprints and shoulders


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Embeded for you


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Great video and thats a lot of shoulder work, worn out just watching


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> ...and here's my second video. Hill sprints and shoulders


aawe great video there Avena and well done on the progress


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Great video and thats a lot of shoulder work, worn out just watching


Very true, my shoulders do get a lot of attention! I thought they were my weakness so I now I train them twice a week once with lighter weights/more reps (video) and second time going heavier. I think I've made some progress with that


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

great vid and cheesy smile :tongue:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

what you pushing on the smith in the end? or you just burning out with the bar


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> what you pushing on the smith in the end? or you just burning out with the bar


Smith is quite heavy in my gym, 20-25kg me thinks so that's the last rep of 16 on the vid


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitrut said:


> yep, ive got nice brown colour :bounce:


Bet it's looking niiiice! :bounce:

I'm enough with being flourescent white ( I actually glow in the dark) so off to my first 5mins on a sunbed today! :thumbup1:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> Bet it's looking niiiice! :bounce:
> 
> I'm enough with being flourescent white ( I actually glow in the dark) so off to my first 5mins on a sunbed today! :thumbup1:


yeah, cant complain 

me too, Im always very white, so once got bit of sun, turned bright red and now light brown, so its not bad

also will go for sunbed in few weeks, to keep colour


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Avena said:


> Very true, my shoulders do get a lot of attention! I thought they were my weakness so I *now I train them twice a week once with lighter weights/more reps (video) and second time going heavier.* I think I've made some progress with that


Do you just do this for shoulders or for other bodyparts? Very effective strategy IMO.

I love that you are a countryside runner too... had a great run this morning over fields with sheep in, love it, lol.

Anyway looking great, am sure you'll look awesome in ten weeks time.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

> Dtlv74;2891233]Do you just do this for shoulders or for other bodyparts? Very effective strategy IMO.


I've read that it is a good way to bring up lagging bodyparts and seems like its true. If I happen to have another off-season, then I would use this twice-training for arms


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

This has been/is very tough week, plenty of up and downs so it tells me that I must up the game and mental strength for the weeks to come.

Been feeling weak and clumsy (which is not something very characteristic to me). Barely a week since my unfortunate fall in the gym and I've managed to slip on the stairs...Bashed my backside once again...Good I don't have to worry about heavy leg training no more as most of the basic exercises for lower body cause pain now.

Still going though!

And will make my next video tomorrow! :rockon:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Am not sure who is more clumsy now, you or fitrut. I used to think I was the clumsiest person on these forums, but you gals make me feel like I'm super agile in comparison... I thought girls were supposed to be graceful, and the guys the big and clumsy ones? :confused1: :lol:

Anyway hope you are feeling better after whatever's been up... take care of yourself


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Avena your form is better than hald the people in my gym. Last bideo doing shoulders was excellent. keep it up. I can see you becoming as popular/well known as the like of carly thronton at some point with your committment.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Embeded for you


Looking good, like the soundtrack also. Been a great read so far.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Am not sure who is more clumsy now, you or fitrut. I used to think I was the clumsiest person on these forums, but you gals make me feel like I'm super agile in comparison... I thought girls were supposed to be graceful, and the guys the big and clumsy ones? :confused1: :lol:
> 
> Anyway hope you are feeling better after whatever's been up... take care of yourself


I think thats the sign diet is kicking


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> This has been/is very tough week, plenty of up and downs so it tells me that I must up the game and mental strength for the weeks to come.
> 
> Been feeling weak and clumsy (which is not something very characteristic to me). Barely a week since my unfortunate fall in the gym and I've managed to slip on the stairs...Bashed my backside once again...Good I don't have to worry about heavy leg training no more as most of the basic exercises for lower body cause pain now.
> 
> ...


oh no, thats not good, be more careful (look whos talking  ) especially with stairs

hope you better now


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Avena said:


> ...and here's my second video. Hill sprints and shoulders


You wench are one hot lass!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey all, been a bit quiet for a few days, but all is going well - can't let UK-M down! Everybody's so supportive, thanks! :bounce:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

I had a cheat day (and a half) and lots of naughty foods.... :innocent:

After that I've been having some mad vascular pumps in the gym and during cardio. I actually had to cut my morning cardio short because my calves and shins got really painfully pumped and I couldn't walk any further! Had to roll up my leggings as they were hurting me too...


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> I had a cheat day (and a half) and lots of naughty foods.... :innocent:
> 
> After that I've been having some mad vascular pumps in the gym and during cardio. I actually had to cut my morning cardio short because my calves and shins got really painfully pumped and I couldn't walk any further! Had to roll up my leggings as they were hurting me too...


nice, getting there :thumb:


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

them quads are awesome :wub:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Avena said:


> I had a cheat day (and a half) and lots of naughty foods.... :innocent:
> 
> After that I've been having some mad vascular pumps in the gym and during cardio. I actually had to cut my morning cardio short because my calves and shins got really painfully pumped and I couldn't walk any further! Had to roll up my leggings as they were hurting me too...
> 
> ...


DEFINITELY bigger calves than me


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Embeded for you


Looking awesome in the vid, Avena! Do you make them just for UK-M?


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> DEFINITELY bigger calves than me


I never train calves and they normally don't look that big..It's just SOMETHING happened to them! :laugh:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Looking awesome in the vid, Avena! Do you make them just for UK-M?


For UK-M, for my own motivation and for my relatives. They haven't seen me for a long time and only have heard on the phone about what I'm up to - now they have picture too


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Avena said:


> I never train calves and they normally don't look that big..It's just SOMETHING happened to them! :laugh:


well if you find out what it was be sure to let me know please lol!

You look amazing in the vids, keep them coming, really inspirational to the other female members on here. Its good to see more females are joining and not just leaving because of stupid sexual remarks from people.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> well if you find out what it was be sure to let me know please lol!


Ha, ha :laugh:

I think I know what it was, but it comes with a warning "do not try this at home". It is a supplement called Ben & Jerry's cookie dough... :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Avena said:


> Ha, ha :laugh:
> 
> I think I know what it was, but it comes with a warning "do not try this at home". It is a supplement called Ben & Jerry's cookie dough... :lol:


OMG! Im off to tescos !!!!! might aswel bin my supps and aas if i can get calves like yours with ice cream WOOOO.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> Ha, ha :laugh:
> 
> I think I know what it was, but it comes with a warning "do not try this at home". It is a supplement called Ben & Jerry's cookie dough... :lol:


well well well, mine was only buckwheat and wine, and what do I see here, Ben & Jerrys

imoff


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitrut said:


> well well well, mine was only buckwheat and wine, and what do I see here, Ben & Jerrys
> 
> imoff


That's just for my calves, I wouldn't have it otherwise... :innocent:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Aveena, I hope you don't mind me asking but I was wondering about the movement you do when you do a forward raise and then turn your weights inwards as you come up? Does that work more of the shoulder than just doing the straight forward raise? which is the one I do. Sorry if that is a pants question but I haven't seen anyone do that move before and feel like having a go, durrrrr, but not sure what the advantage is? Thank you for answering if you have time.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Aveena, I hope you don't mind me asking but I was wondering about the movement you do when you do a forward raise and then turn your weights inwards as you come up? Does that work more of the shoulder than just doing the straight forward raise? which is the one I do. Sorry if that is a pants question but I haven't seen anyone do that move before and feel like having a go, durrrrr, but not sure what the advantage is? Thank you for answering if you have time.


Hiya!

Turning the weights on top helps to squeeze front delts better, plus it's creating a small pause on top and so makes this movement more difficult than "regular" raises. Give it a go, see what you think


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Avena said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Turning the weights on top helps to squeeze front delts better, plus it's creating a small pause on top and so makes this movement more difficult than "regular" raises. Give it a go, see what you think


Thank you very much for replying. I have delts next tuesday so will do this. Thank you.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Avena said:


> Ha, ha :laugh:
> 
> I think I know what it was, but it comes with a warning "do not try this at home". It is a supplement called Ben & Jerry's cookie dough... :lol:


This is how I built my calves to Im afraid to say. But the supplement I used was called "Toast".... Man I loved the toast!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> That's just for my calves, I wouldn't have it otherwise... :innocent:


ok you got to let me know your secret how you transfer those kcal where you need them haha  ill put them all into shoulders and legs, and bum-muscle wise  :bounce:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Avena said:


> My first video! Hope you all enjoy it!
> 
> Can not embed though... Maybe mods could have a look why I can't...? :confused1:


OMG!!! amazing! such an inspiration, watched your video and sat in silent gobsmackness, you lift those big massive dumbells with such ease like they light as anything, cringing at my little 2kg weights lol

really good, loved the video - great to see a woman doing this so well - very inspiring


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Just saw your 3rd video NICE

I must have missed where you posted the link:confused1:

Did they close the gym for you to record that? or do you do your conditioning work at some ungodly hour?

If I did half that amount of work I'd be looking as knackered as I would be feeling but you look as fresh as a daisy


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

As always, anybody helping hand in embeding the vid..?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> LC2bUUk3ibU[/MEDIA]]


sleepy head


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just saw your 3rd video NICE
> 
> I must have missed where you posted the link:confused1:
> 
> ...


They are very nice in the gym and allow me to use studios as and when I need! 

P.s.

The bits where I'm struggling for breath are edited out...


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

...and as always somebody helps and makes me feel like a tool...:laugh:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Great vid again... although I kinda feel it should be Ruta I wanna thank for it as she sorted it out for ya :lol:

I always get a real sense of determination from your vids and am ever impressed with how serious and dedicated you seem... is very good to see.

Btw, nice very brief shot of the SLDL's... I think many forum members have been praying to see that in a clip!!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

helping hand 



hope its not too messed up


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

and just watched your video, some interesting exercises going on there 

btw what your diet looks like now?


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitrut said:


> helping hand
> 
> View attachment 76775
> View attachment 76776
> ...


Just look at this - asked for a little help and got a whole tutorial!! :thumb:

And it works!!! I was using the "embed" link before...


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

wow just watched your latest video looking amazing!! you are doing so well. rite thats me gonna work harder tonight lol thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> Just look at this - asked for a little help and got a whole tutorial!! :thumb:
> 
> And it works!!! I was using the "embed" link before...


 :bounce: happy to help


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitrut said:


> btw what your diet looks like now?


Ahhh... have started the carb-calorie cycling some 5 days ago. I hate it (on low days) as it makes my energy levels to jump all over the place. I've made it quite tough as I go very low on carbs (30-40 grams) and low on kcals for 3 days, then up the numbers for couple of days. It is working, but I really do hate it! On the last no-carbs day I'm looking like a marathon runner - stringy, bony, flat and I'm a nightmare to be with. Then the carbs hit the system ( no Ben & Jerrys - good carbs) and I'm flying high on euphoric sugar cloud :laugh:

Have now 8-9 lbs left to lose in 7.5 weeks. Will get there.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Great video! Do you attend spinning classes or just use the bikes fgor your own training?


I dislike cardio indoors so I only use spinning bikes and treadmills when doing HIIT cardio - short, fast intervals, done!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Cardio outside much more fun... so boring indoors, drives me insane. :wacko:



Avena said:


> Ahhh... have started the carb-calorie cycling some 5 days ago. I hate it (on low days) as it makes my energy levels to jump all over the place. I've made it quite tough as I go very low on carbs (30-40 grams) and low on kcals for 3 days, then up the numbers for couple of days. It is working, but I really do hate it! On the last no-carbs day I'm looking like a marathon runner - stringy, bony, flat and I'm a nightmare to be with. Then the carbs hit the system ( no Ben & Jerrys - good carbs) and I'm flying high on euphoric sugar cloud :laugh:
> 
> Have now 8-9 lbs left to lose in 7.5 weeks. Will get there.


What's your carb intake on the days you have a higher intake? Sounds to me like you'll be dipping in and out of ketosis... jumping in and out like that is very tough. Personally I'd look to always have enough carbs to keep me above ketosis even on the low intake days... or would stay in ketosis all the time. Kudos to you though if you can stick with the fluctuations in energy levels and mood, especially if it works.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

chilisi said:


> I did a lot running years ago and loved running through counrty lanes etc, taking in the scenary. Now i'm too big for my little legs and get Shin Splints. Low impact CV for me.


Yeah I'm a country runner too - love it. Am lucky not to get shin splint issues... did have them for a short while when a teenager though during my growth spurt and will never forget them... seriously painful.

Would still rather do alternate cardio to gym stuff though if I couldn't run - swimming or cycling probably.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> Ahhh... have started the carb-calorie cycling some 5 days ago. I hate it (on low days) as it makes my energy levels to jump all over the place. I've made it quite tough as I go very low on carbs (30-40 grams) and low on kcals for 3 days, then up the numbers for couple of days. It is working, but I really do hate it! On the last no-carbs day I'm looking like a marathon runner - stringy, bony, flat and I'm a nightmare to be with. Then the carbs hit the system ( no Ben & Jerrys - good carbs) and I'm flying high on euphoric sugar cloud :laugh:
> 
> Have now 8-9 lbs left to lose in 7.5 weeks. Will get there.


oh ok, sounds good. yeah i know, worse time is low carbs days but sure youll get there. have you started sunbeds already?


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Cardio outside much more fun... so boring indoors, drives me insane. :wacko:
> 
> What's your carb intake on the days you have a higher intake? Sounds to me like you'll be dipping in and out of ketosis... jumping in and out like that is very tough. Personally I'd look to always have enough carbs to keep me above ketosis even on the low intake days... or would stay in ketosis all the time. Kudos to you though if you can stick with the fluctuations in energy levels and mood, especially if it works.


I think it's the instict - if you are moving your legs, you want to actually move, not stay on the spot. So my brain fights cardio indoors! 

On carb days I cram in as much of clean carbs as I wish, which, surprisingly, is not that much as eating little over the days before gets my appetite down. I gain about 2lbs or less after the carb-up and lose that and some over the next few days. So progress is coming. Yesterday was the first day I noticed veins on my lower abs appearing! Sort of getting used to the feel of the diet too...


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitrut said:


> oh ok, sounds good. yeah i know, worse time is low carbs days but sure youll get there. have you started sunbeds already?


I started sunbeds, got a bink belly 

And got my posing bikinis yesterday!!! Yaaay, niceee! :bounce:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> I started sunbeds, got a bink belly
> 
> And got my posing bikinis yesterday!!! Yaaay, niceee! :bounce:


hehe nice

i also gonna go to keep my current colour and have some nice warm time 

yay good :thumb:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Is it oil time yet?


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Is it oil time yet?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> View attachment 77410


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

*Ok, at the moment this is the most amazing/inspiring peace of read for me. I think not only for me, but for any person who are trying to better themselves trough body - building. By Pauline Nordin:*



> There are two categories of people: those who dream of achieving something and those who achieve their dreams. I see myself belonging into the second one. My dream and my goal was to create a physical masterpiece, a piece of art of my body, displaying what in my opinion was "a super woman". Over and over I reinvented myself to achieve the perpetual ideal. It was and is an inner journey, it's nothing created out of peer pressure or reigning body ideals. Au contraire!
> 
> With my blog and my presence on internet I chose to set myself on display for criticism. One of the more common accusations is me having a distorted body perception, that I clearly do not see what others see. I find this quite amusing a statement, because who is to say the viewer has the correct perception? How do you know that what you see is the true, correct picture? I don't think you can say you do.
> 
> ...


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

chilisi said:


> I tried a hill run after watching one of your video's yesterday. How unfit have I become. And it was on a Machine!! :whistling:


Ha, ha - yepp, it's tough! I remember doing the hill sprints for the first time - I didn't get to the top and my heart monitor was beeping danger signals as my heart rate reached 198 beats!

But it's progress from then on and now if I pace myself, the heart rate doesn't go above 165. Another way to track the progress


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Do you wear a Garmin GPS Watch? It's great for tracking hill running and HR.
> 
> I lived near Plymouth and where I stayed, back onto Dartmoor. Most days I would run around the country lanes, meeting some very step hills. my lungs and Quads took a beating arounf there!


I have a monitor belt that goes around the chest and hand watch to read the heart rate, time, distance, etc. works very well!

It's the right time of the year to get back to the cardio outdoors, especially if there's beautiful scenery outside! That said, I used to live in London and did my cardio outdoors still. I used to run the perimeter of Hyde Park late at night ( about 10:30 PM) and really enjoyed watching the buzz of city as I ran along


----------



## Miracle-Man (Jul 20, 2011)

Renata is a PT at my local gym. She's really lean! Such a striking look. She never said she was doing all this b'building lark!

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.432689,-0.125174


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

how your prep going Avena, any updates?  :bounce:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Heya Iron-heads! I haven't been seen for a while, ehhh?

Blame no carbs-brain and an occasional drop in motivation levels.

I'm still in the game but my prep is going rather strangely... I was running ahead with my prep leanness/weight wise so I started to become more relaxed with my diet, more relaxed,more relaxed.. too relaxed in the end. I've been eating healthily, but way overdoing my portions, which is NOT going to get me where I want to be in 5 weeks time. Silly me. I'm playing catch-up game now and am getting back on track. Staying away from scales completely as it messes with my head!

The strange thing is, that in couple of weeks by eating more and training VERY hard I seem to have put on some muscle. I can see it and I have improved my PB's by 5kg on most lifts. I'm feeling so strong! Shame I have to reign my diet in as I like the way this feels.

Anyways, rock on the last stretch of the road!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Back looks fantastic avena. Love the videos.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Back looks fantastic avena. Love the videos.


It is the first time that I can actually see my back. Not too bad - have made some progress.  Now bigger steps forward!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Avena said:


> It is the first time on the video that I can actually see my back. Not too bad - have made some progress.  Now bigger steps forward!


Great you can see progress. Whats your plans at the minute, im not really up to date with the journal.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Great you can see progress. Whats your plans at the minute, im not really up to date with the journal.


I'm training a lot and heavy at the moment and will carry on in this fashion right up to the competition. Eating consistent very low carbs diet for my last 5 weeks and I should bring in overall look resembling that of American figure girls. Might not be what goes down the winning route in UKBFF finals, but hopefully will be enough to qualify.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

another great video :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Avena said:


> I'm training a lot and heavy at the moment and will carry on in this fashion right up to the competition. Eating consistent very low carbs diet for my last 5 weeks and I should bring in overall look resembling that of American figure girls. Might not be what goes down the winning route in UKBFF finals, but hopefully will be enough to qualify.


Sounds brilliant. Look forward to the pics of the comp. When is it?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

good work Avena :thumb: some nice mass there, great video. not that much to go, ill might come to watch your comps :bounce:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Avena said:


> It is the first time that I can actually see my back. Not too bad - have made some progress.  Now bigger steps forward!


Nice vid and can definitely see the progress. You always look like you are connecting well to the muscle and feeling the rep properly, is one thing I like from your training vids.

Nice to see you back.


----------



## MotivateYou (Mar 28, 2012)

Good luck and wish all the best.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

vid looks great - you have really good control on the movements, no jerking :thumbup1:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Very impressive I must admit :thumb:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Totally amazing Aveena!!!

Looking fantastic keep going - watching your video I see how I can improve my form on some of the machines - love them

Well done you gonna storm that show


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah, I do like to keep good form on exercises. Squeezing the target muscle properly gives an altogether different (more painful) feel, plus I always pick up and lower the weight "trough" that muscle, keeping constant tension. I often mentally tell my self to imagine that my body is immovable apart from the target area. I do think it makes a difference!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Arrrrr.....grrrrrr....yeah! Clear the way! Just did PB on deadlift on my morning gym session! :laugh:

Lifted 100kg. Failed on my first attempt as it always is a struggle between body's capability to lift and my grip strenght - bar started to slip out of hands so didn't manage to lock out. I'm not the one to give up so did it with the second.

Bit stiff now. Evening session in the gym still to come..


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

fitrut said:


> good work Avena :thumb: some nice mass there, great video. not that much to go, ill might come to watch your comps :bounce:


Hope you do, would be great to see you! :bounce:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I know what you mean about focusing on only moving the target muscles and going for the squeeze... that little isometric contraction does make a difference I think, definitely worth doing.



Avena said:


> Arrrrr.....grrrrrr....yeah! Clear the way! Just did PB on deadlift on my morning gym session! :laugh:
> 
> Lifted 100kg. Failed on my first attempt as it always is a struggle between body's capability to lift and my grip strenght - bar started to slip out of hands so didn't manage to lock out. I'm not the one to give up so did it with the second.
> 
> Bit stiff now. Evening session in the gym still to come..


Congrats on the PB, nice landmark figure is 100kgs, great lifting


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Avena said:


> Arrrrr.....grrrrrr....yeah! Clear the way! Just did PB on deadlift on my morning gym session! :laugh:
> 
> Lifted 100kg. Failed on my first attempt as it always is a struggle between body's capability to lift and my grip strenght - bar started to slip out of hands so didn't manage to lock out. I'm not the one to give up so did it with the second.
> 
> Bit stiff now. Evening session in the gym still to come..


great lift - i wish i could do that much...(need to train more lol)


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Avena said:


> Arrrrr.....grrrrrr....yeah! Clear the way! Just did PB on deadlift on my morning gym session! :laugh:
> 
> Lifted 100kg. Failed on my first attempt as it always is a struggle between body's capability to lift and my grip strenght - bar started to slip out of hands so didn't manage to lock out. I'm not the one to give up so did it with the second.
> 
> Bit stiff now. Evening session in the gym still to come..


what about using straps?

We had a dead-lift comp on UKM a while back the girls had to do as many reps on 80kg. I managed 39 reps and there is NO way i would have done it without straps.. Grip always would give out


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Avena said:


> Yeah, I do like to keep good form on exercises. Squeezing the target muscle properly gives an altogether different (more painful) feel, plus I always pick up and lower the weight "trough" that muscle, keeping constant tension. I often mentally tell my self to imagine that my body is immovable apart from the target area. I do think it makes a difference!


so right great advice

Having watched your video and how you did the (god i dont know correct name very bad) pull down bar this morning i realised where i was going wrong with it and this evening in my session copied what you did by leaning back and pulling rite down to the chest and feckin helll it worked amazing!!!!

ive been strugglin with that one now i see cause i was doing it wrong and it just made it so much easier

well done on the PB - love the way you kept at it till you got it


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

:wub:Amazing...fantastic form and great physique! Best of Luck to you Avena xx


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

MissBC said:


> what about using straps?
> 
> We had a dead-lift comp on UKM a while back the girls had to do as many reps on 80kg. I managed 39 reps and there is NO way i would have done it without straps.. Grip always would give out


Wow, there's some strenght and endurance you have to manage 39 reps! Could you stand up straight afterwards? :thumb:

I bet I would like the starps if I would try to use them, but for now I'm sceptical as with all new things - afraid to have my hands "attached to something, like feet to snowboard :lol: plus I hope my grip will get stronger overtime without straps


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Avena said:


> Wow, there's some strenght and endurance you have to manage 39 reps! Could you stand up straight afterwards? :thumb:
> 
> I bet I would like the starps if I would try to use them, but for now I'm sceptical as with all new things - afraid to have my hands "attached to something, like feet to snowboard :lol: plus I hope my grip will get stronger overtime without straps


i couldnt walk properly for about 4 days after my back was KILLING ME...

You only put them on in such a way that they slip off anyway when you let go.. they are really good for bigger lifts (i use them on lat pull down, rack pulls, deadlifts) as i know my lifting is alot heavier than my grip strength. worth a try as for me my girp and forearms always gave out before anything else


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

MissBC said:


> You only put them on in such a way that they slip off anyway when you let go.. they are really good for bigger lifts (i use them on lat pull down, rack pulls, deadlifts) as i know my lifting is alot heavier than my grip strength. worth a try as for me my girp and forearms always gave out before anything else


Ahhh, ok - not so scary then... Won't do any real heavy lifting till comp now, but will give it a go and see how those straps work then after! :thumbup1:


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

4 weeks left till the show, 27 days to be precise....!!!! mg: Scary stuff...

Have to give it my best. Last few days not feeling hungry really so that kind of makes life easier. Trying to keep busy to make sure thoughts don't wander to food and to have no time for slacking. Haven't weighed my self in ages now. Fcuk the scales, they can go dusty. I go by the look,I know that my conditioning is off the mark where I would like to be, but that's not to say that I couldn't get there in 27 days. Just work and see


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Stay strong Avena. Keep going. Doing fantastic !


----------



## wallzyuk (Aug 24, 2008)

Just flicked through your journal, very immpressive, keep it up.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Avena said:


> 4 weeks left till the show, 27 days to be precise....!!!! mg: Scary stuff...
> 
> Have to give it my best. Last few days not feeling hungry really so that kind of makes life easier. Trying to keep busy to make sure thoughts don't wander to food and to have no time for slacking. Haven't weighed my self in ages now. Fcuk the scales, they can go dusty. I go by the look,I know that my conditioning is off the mark where I would like to be, but that's not to say that I couldn't get there in 27 days. Just work and see


wow 4 weeks left, very exciting :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You look amazing in the avatar. Have you posted that picture in here?


----------



## BigAggs (Apr 9, 2011)

Excellent stuff keep up the good work!!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

looking wicked girl, was in DW yestarday and the staff mentioned you, keep up the awesome work  xox


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey Avena, how long left now.. gotta be no more than a couple of weeks? How ya doing?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Avena said:


>


O MY DEAR GOD.. i think im in love lol.. looking well avena


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Any updates? How you getting on, my missus has watch your vids for inspiration and was asking how its going!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey Aveena how you getting on?

Come on gives us more inspiration!!

Not long to go girl


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Lean, Mean, well Oiled Machine. But at the same time very elegant and gowwwgus. lol. Not long to push now Avena. Keep at it. x


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

where were u hun? You were supposed to be competing at Southcoast no? Hope your ok


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MissBC said:


> where were u hun? You were supposed to be competing at Southcoast no? Hope your ok


yeah, I was wondering too, maybe Avena will be in London


----------

